
Why there are no reports on Catalonia protest from Western media? - silverback5
I&#x27;ve searched on Youtube, there are not one single video about this event from NONE of US media(CBS, Bloomberg, CNBC, NPR, Foxnews...)... I&#x27;m very surprised by the results.
======
magicalhippo
Since when did Western = US only?

Here in Norway it's been on the news and in the papers daily for several days.

Some random links:

[https://www.vg.no/nyheter/utenriks/i/pLmjl6/voldelige-
opptoe...](https://www.vg.no/nyheter/utenriks/i/pLmjl6/voldelige-opptoeyer-i-
barcelona-det-er-veldig-aggressivt)

[https://www.vg.no/nyheter/utenriks/i/EWEnLG/varsler-store-
de...](https://www.vg.no/nyheter/utenriks/i/EWEnLG/varsler-store-
demonstrasjoner-i-barcelona-fredag)

[https://www.vg.no/nyheter/utenriks/i/awkBqa/demonstranter-
ti...](https://www.vg.no/nyheter/utenriks/i/awkBqa/demonstranter-til-vg-dette-
er-bare-et-vorspiel)

[https://www.nrk.no/norge/nye-sammenstot-i-barcelona-i-
kveld-...](https://www.nrk.no/norge/nye-sammenstot-i-barcelona-i-
kveld-1.14743453)

[https://www.nrk.no/urix/catalonias-leder_-_-volden-ma-
stoppe...](https://www.nrk.no/urix/catalonias-leder_-_-volden-ma-
stoppe-1.14745347)

[https://www.nrk.no/norge/nye-sammenstot-i-
barcelona-1.147467...](https://www.nrk.no/norge/nye-sammenstot-i-
barcelona-1.14746780)

[https://www.nrk.no/urix/flere-hundre-tusen-demonstrerer-i-
ba...](https://www.nrk.no/urix/flere-hundre-tusen-demonstrerer-i-barcelona_-_-
vi-horer-skuddlyder-hele-tiden-1.14747985)

[https://www.dagbladet.no/nyheter/opptoyer-i-barcelona-
frykte...](https://www.dagbladet.no/nyheter/opptoyer-i-barcelona-frykter-at-
liv-kan-ga-tapt/71723016)

[https://www.dagbladet.no/kultur/dom-over-politikkens-
nederla...](https://www.dagbladet.no/kultur/dom-over-politikkens-
nederlag/71711356)

[https://www.dagbladet.no/nyheter/opptoyer-pa-flyplass-i-
barc...](https://www.dagbladet.no/nyheter/opptoyer-pa-flyplass-i-
barcelona/71708184)

~~~
mcgroin-holden
No offence but how many people can read Norway language? US media are read
world wide that's why I say it represents the west. Also don't people find it
weird at all that there are no discussions of this event on all major Youtube
channels feom US/UK?

~~~
magicalhippo
The question was "Why there are no reports on Catalonia protest from Western
media?". As I showed, in Norway there has been plenty of reports. I consider
Norway one of the Western countries. As with most news it's obviously geared
towards the locals, Norwegians, which for the most part can read Norwegian.

But ok, what about something a bit more international like Reuters:

[https://www.reuters.com/search/news?blob=Catalonia&sortBy=da...](https://www.reuters.com/search/news?blob=Catalonia&sortBy=date&dateRange=all)

Multiple daily reports for days.

Ok how about The Guardian?

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/catalonia](https://www.theguardian.com/world/catalonia)

Multiple daily reports for days.

So maybe the question is rather, why is the US media rather silent on this?

[https://www.nytimes.com/section/world/europe](https://www.nytimes.com/section/world/europe)
(nothing recent I could see)

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/)
(has one recent report but that's it)

------
rossdavidh
Not sure about Youtube, but in general I saw lots of print reports of the
riots in Catalonia, and I'm not even much of a newsphile. I'm in the U.S.,
btw. I wonder how that compares with, say, Europe?

~~~
silverback5
I'm from Catalonia and I've seen so much reports and discussions and videos
about HK protests. It's not fair, we deserve some coverage too. We are also
fighting for our freedom..

~~~
arus
I'm curious to know what other freedoms do citizens in other countries have
that you don't. What freedoms are you fighting for?

------
aszantu
Saw a real life march of freedom today haven't seen any press though

